# Which Teams Will Make The Play-Offs in the East?



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

This year the East is worst than the last, and there are 2 or 3 teams that can be a contender this year. Here are my predictions:

The order is at random:

Pacers
Celtics
Nets
Pistons
Magic
Bulls
Sixers
Hornets


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Nets
2. Pacers
3. Pistons
4. Boston
5. Magic
6. Sixers
7. Bulls
8. New York(long shot)


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 1. Nets
> 2. Pacers
> 3. Pistons
> ...


I'd say thats about right, but I'd replace New York with New Orleans.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd say thats about right, but I'd replace New York with New Orleans.


Me too, although I feel it would be close.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

To make the play-offs, The Knicks need McDyess in his best version ,and I think he won't be. IMO The Knicks are very wasted.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> To make the play-offs, The Knicks need McDyess in his best version ,and I think he won't be. IMO The Knicks are very wasted.


I think McDyess's career is pretty much over, and trust me Van Horn isn't gonna carry them into the playoffs.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I think McDyess's career is pretty much over, and trust me Van Horn isn't gonna carry them into the playoffs.


lol, took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, took the words right out of my mouth.


How good was McDyess before he got hurt? How would he compare to JO?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nets 
Pistons
Pacers
Celtics
Magic
76ers
New Orleans
Cleveland


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Nets
> Pistons
> Pacers
> ...


You really think Clevland can make it?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> You really think Clevland can make it?


I think they're better than Milwaukee, Washington, New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Toronto, and Miami. Look at their talent. James, Davis, Miles, Ilguaskus, Boozer, Wagner, Bremer. Then they have decent players in Ollie (first or second in assist/turnover ration), Newble, and Diop. This year they have a good coach and Ollie gives them a more stable PG than Smush. Last year they were deliberatley losing but this year I think they can compete with Chicago for the 8 spot.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I think they're better than Milwaukee, Washington, New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Toronto, and Miami. Look at their talent. James, Davis, Miles, Ilguaskus, Boozer, Wagner, Bremer. Then they have decent players in Ollie (first or second in assist/turnover ration), Newble, and Diop. This year they have a good coach and Ollie gives them a more stable PG than Smush. Last year they were deliberatley losing but this year I think they can compete with Chicago for the 8 spot.


Cleveland actually has a pretty good team this year, but I doubt Darius Miles will ever do much.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Nets 
Pistons
Pacers
Boston
Magic
New Orleans
Sixers
Bulls?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1. Nets (Zo + Kidd :uhoh: )
2. Pacers (We know we're good  ) 
3. Pistons (Darko, Ben, Rip, have i said enough)
4. Magic (T-Mac and Reece Gaines)
5. Celts (Hate them but i gotta give them their props)
6. Sixers (AI can carry any team butmy question is, can he and Big Dog share the scoring?)
7. Hornets (Diddy's not the same but he's still good. Magloire emerging will be enough to put them at #7)
8. Heat (For Pat Riley to start a rookie he must be good)


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 1. Nets (Zo + Kidd :uhoh: )
> 2. Pacers (We know we're good  )
> 3. Pistons (Darko, Ben, Rip, have i said enough)
> ...


What reason do you have for putting the Heat up there?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*Order of EAST*

1. New Jersey
2. Indiana
3. Detroit
4. Orlando
5. Boston 
6. Philadelphia
7. New Orleans
8. Atlanta


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

wow, I thought it was bad when some1 put Miami up there, but atlanta?:no:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> wow, I thought it was bad when some1 put Miami up there, but atlanta?:no:


Atlanta has no chance of making the playoffs, did they lose Jason Terry to the Jazz yet? If so their only source of offense is Shareef.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Atlanta has no chance of making the playoffs, did they lose Jason Terry to the Jazz yet? If so their only source of offense is Shareef.


Nothing is official yet but he is most likely gone to Utah. And yes they will probably be competing for the worst NBA record.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Atlanta fans-Get ready for Emeka Okafur


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I think they're better than Milwaukee, Washington, New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Toronto, and Miami. Look at their talent. James, Davis, Miles, Ilguaskus, Boozer, Wagner, Bremer. Then they have decent players in Ollie (first or second in assist/turnover ration), Newble, and Diop. This year they have a good coach and Ollie gives them a more stable PG than Smush. Last year they were deliberatley losing but this year I think they can compete with Chicago for the 8 spot.


Looks good on paper, but I have 3 major concerns.

1. Defense
2. Team Chemistry 
3. LeBron living up to hype. 

If they can deal with those 3 things, then they can make the playoffs IMO.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

East

1.Indiana-Last year would of been it but the young squad fell apart but this year with more experience they should be able to be the best of the East.

2.New Jersey-Same place as last year. Zo will be a dissapointment but Jefferson and Martin will be better and they could end up in the Finals again.

3.Philadalpia-This year is the year. They have 2 big time scorers now. Big Dog wont be afraid to take shots. It will all be a matter of chemistry that depends if they do this good or fall towards the 8 seed or out of the playoffs.

4.Chicago-Pippen gives them a player that will help them play the triangle offense with eaze. That will help them guard premier wings better too. Chandler and Curry will start budding into stars but not completely yet and Crawford also will. In China it is the year of the bull. Maybe Dragon or something but who cares Chi-Tow reunites with playoffs.

5.Detroit-Will feel some pain this year with the rest of the East getting better. Will most likely be fighting NJ in the East Conference finals bcuz they know what to do in the playoffs.

6.Orlando-T-Mac will get help from Bogans and gaines but you better be ready to fly home after the 1st round. If Hill is healty though we can count on an intresting playoffs.

7.Cleveland-In summer league Lebron James showed he is maybe the best rookie. They had a great team last year but threw the season for Lebron James. That will be 2 great picks in 2 straight years. 

8.New Orleans/Boston-1 of those 2 teams will be it. They have a 1 2 punch that doesnt have the role players to make it a better run at anything.

West

1.San Antonio
2.Sacremento
3.Minnesota
4.Dallas
5.LA Lakers
6.Phoenix
7.Seattle
8.Houston


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> East
> 
> 1.Indiana-Last year would of been it but the young squad fell apart but this year with more experience they should be able to be the best of the East.
> ...


Chicago at the 4? They have barely improved from last year when they where around 10th in the east. New Orleans should be higher too with Baron healthy for the season.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> East
> 
> 1.Indiana-Last year would of been it but the young squad fell apart but this year with more experience they should be able to be the best of the East.
> ...


nice post, but for the West, honestly why are the Lakers #5? Are you in doubt?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Chicago at the 4? They have barely improved from last year when they where around 10th in the east. New Orleans should be higher too with Baron healthy for the season.


Actually I would suspect Chi-town around 6 or 5, maybe higher id Curry and Chandler use there potential, which is currently though the roof.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> nice post, but for the West, honestly why are the Lakers #5? Are you in doubt?


 I am expecting Malone not to be a big impact and get a season ending injury sometime and ok the rookie will have to step in and will collapse under the pressure. Shaq will miss about 20 games which will be hard for GP. Devean George will be a great role player healthy all season but not enough to carry them into the top seed. Payton will play near every game and be effective. Kobe will sit his year in prison. GP and Shaq should put up about 54 wins together the Shaq Kobe couldnt be 1 last year and with GP instead of Kobe they are fine and will be the same seed as last year. 5 is not bad in the West this year either no need 2 panic about that.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OK the Cavs, Heat and Hawks have NO SHOT at the playoffs. I don't know how they can be up there on anyone's list. Chicago at 4? Wow the person who said that is just plain.... I mean WOW! How ridiculous can you get? 8th place MAYBE, 4th place, uhh NO! Pippen will help but Bulls fans are treating him like a god. IMO the teams that didn't make the playoffs last season and that will contend for the 6-8 positions are the Bulls, Wizards, and Raptors. New York was on my list before the trade too.

So here's my East standings considering all that's happened so far in the offseason:

1. New Jersey
2. Detroit
3. Indiana
4. Boston
5. New Orleans
6. Philadelphia
7. Toronto
8. Orlando


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

1. Indiana
2. New Jersey
3. Philadelphia
4. Detroit
5. Orlando
6. New Orleans
7. Chicago
8. Boston


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> OK the Cavs, Heat and Hawks have NO SHOT at the playoffs. I don't know how they can be up there on anyone's list. Chicago at 4? Wow the person who said that is just plain.... I mean WOW! How ridiculous can you get? 8th place MAYBE, 4th place, uhh NO! Pippen will help but Bulls fans are treating him like a god. IMO the teams that didn't make the playoffs last season and that will contend for the 6-8 positions are the Bulls, Wizards, and Raptors. New York was on my list before the trade too.
> 
> So here's my East standings considering all that's happened so far in the offseason:
> ...


I'm totally agree with you except for the Standings. Toronto over Orlando? Orlando has improved a lot his team. Howard will be a good addition in the East. (And don't forgot Gaines and Bogans)

Toronto won't be in the play-offs except if Carter is Carter-before injuries and Bosh can do all that he did in the NCAA. And of course, if the injury don't fly over Toronto.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> OK the Cavs, Heat and Hawks have NO SHOT at the playoffs. I don't know how they can be up there on anyone's list. Chicago at 4? Wow the person who said that is just plain.... I mean WOW! How ridiculous can you get? 8th place MAYBE, 4th place, uhh NO! Pippen will help but Bulls fans are treating him like a god. IMO the teams that didn't make the playoffs last season and that will contend for the 6-8 positions are the Bulls, Wizards, and Raptors. New York was on my list before the trade too.
> 
> So here's my East standings considering all that's happened so far in the offseason:
> ...


Toronto? Seriously?

PG: Bremer vs. Willaims - Tie
SG: James vs. Alston(?)- James
SF: Davis vs. Carter - Carter _barely_
PF: Boozer vs. Davis - Davis
C: Ilgauskus vs. Williams - Ilguaskus

Bench: (Cavs) Wagner, Miles, Diop, Kapono, Mihm, Newble, Ollie, Stewart, Sundovs

Bench: (Raptors) Baston, Bonner, Bosh, Bradley, Hunter, Jefferies, Moiso, Montross, Murray, N'diaye, Palacio, Peterson, Van de Hare.

Winner: Quality over quantity, Cavs are better.

Coach: Silas vs. O'Neil - Cavs
Intagibles: Raptors have too many injuries - Cavs.

And that is why the Cleveland cavaliers are better than the Toronto Raptors.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> OK the Cavs, Heat and Hawks have NO SHOT at the playoffs. I don't know how they can be up there on anyone's list. Chicago at 4? Wow the person who said that is just plain.... I mean WOW! How ridiculous can you get? 8th place MAYBE, 4th place, uhh NO! Pippen will help but Bulls fans are treating him like a god. IMO the teams that didn't make the playoffs last season and that will contend for the 6-8 positions are the Bulls, Wizards, and Raptors. New York was on my list before the trade too.
> 
> So here's my East standings considering all that's happened so far in the offseason:
> ...


Orlando, 8?? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

They were 8 last year, and they only had Giricek and Gooden not even half the year, plus they now have Juwan Howard, a huge signing for them, plus Bogans, Gaines, and Lue. This team is easily improved over last year.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> 
> 
> Orlando, 8?? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


I sense a little bias there , anyway I totally agree, the Magic will probably finish anywhere from 6-3.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

> Posted by PacersguyUSA
> PG: Bremer vs. Willaims - Tie
> SG: James vs. Alston(?)- James
> SF: Davis vs. Carter - Carter barely
> ...


Alvin Williams is better than Bremer!!!...and why's Alston at shooting gaurd?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>raptorsrule15</b>!
> 
> 
> Alvin Williams is better than Bremer!!!...and why's Alston at shooting gaurd?


I agree, Willams is alot better then Bremer.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>raptorsrule15</b>!
> 
> 
> Alvin Williams is better than Bremer!!!...and why's Alston at shooting gaurd?


If Bremer starts this season, he will be better than Williams. Alston or Peterson could start I guess.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Rafer Alston will never start at shooting guard for any team...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Toronto? Seriously?
> ...


Come on man.... :laugh: I would reply but I honestly don't want to waste time proving that Toronto is better than the Cavs.

Looking back, I would switch up Toronto and Orlando... but other than that I think they'll make the playoffs if they stay healthy. If the injury bug hits again, replace the Raptors with Chicago. But a healthy Raptors team is a playoff team.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on man.... :laugh: I would reply but I honestly don't want to waste time proving that Toronto is better than the Cavs.
> ...


I'd say Toronto is way better then the Cavs, D-Miles will never amount to anything in the NBA.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

whoa is toronto ever underrated around here. sure, if carter get hurt for any length of time they won't make it but i think it's just as likely that a player like AI will get injured and his team will suffer. they aren't a playoff lock by any means but they can finish as high as 3rd if all goes well. this is not last year's squad, why would anyone assume that it is anything even remotely close? 

alvin williams - how can you even compare bremer to this basketball machine?
vince carter - can you say better than ever? i sure can.
mo pete and lammond murray - hitting easy shots
followed by a very deep and talented frontline of jyd, bosh, bradley, antonio davis, moiso, and bateer.

how can this team not be competing for a playoff spot?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> whoa is toronto ever underrated around here. sure, if carter get hurt for any length of time they won't make it but i think it's just as likely that a player like AI will get injured and his team will suffer. they aren't a playoff lock by any means but they can finish as high as 3rd if all goes well. this is not last year's squad, why would anyone assume that it is anything even remotely close?
> 
> alvin williams - how can you even compare bremer to this basketball machine?
> ...


I completly agree with everything you said, with Vince Carter likely the best he has ever been, this team can finish anywhere from last to third.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

My prediction:

1- New Jersey (depending on zo's health);
2- Detroit (if Milicic joins and he's as good as it's said, maybe #1);
3- Philadelphia (AI+Bid Dog? Yeah!);
4- New Orleans (because of an healthy B.Davis);
5- Orlando;
6- Indiana;
7- Toronto (yes, Toronto! If VC's healthy, they WILL make it);
8- Boston.

Runners up/Dark horses:
Chicago (the only way is up, depending on the babybulls);
Cleveland (self explanatory...)


----------

